# Can a cow eat fresh corn on the cob? Husks?



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Our 10 month oldJersey heifer is the love of our life...Miss Lucy is a sassy-pants girl. We have a ton of fresh corn with husks free from the local store. Can she eat it, husk and all? How much can she start with and not get sick?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Some one will prolly come along and say they can choke on it, but I've done it all my life with no problems.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm with tinknal, someone may scold me for being such an irresponsible animal raiser, but I give them all they're willing to eat while the corn is in season. It's not like it would be feasible to store it for a while.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I don`t think I would let her eat all she wants, but I to have fed cows whole corn. It isn`t that bad as the cob is soft and they can chew it up pretty easy. just don`t over do and you should be ok.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I fed it to mine last year. They loved it! If the cobs were especially big, I cut them into bitesized pieces - that helped the steer have to share them also. When they see me in the garden they all come to the fence and start to "moo". I have been thinning the corn stalks.

I learned yesteday, that if you put ear corn under their noses they will follow you anywhere - anywhere except into a trailer evidently.


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine fed themselves on my corn patch last year. And, they did not have my permission to do so. They enjoy stalk, ear, cob, and all.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Corn at that stage is more of a forage than a grain. I would feed as much as you can get. They will get a bit of the runs, but that is normal on fresh green grub.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

we use to feed whole ears of sweet corn then one of our retard jerseys was trying to eat it whole and was choking on it then we at least broke them in half but the holsteins we had with them never choked on any of it and we use to get it by the truck load once a week from a local store 

so you can feed it whole or break it in half 

and yes they will eat the whole thing of corn if they want to stalk and every thing on it


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

Goats apparently really like corn too, as I found out last year when mine escaped and raided the garden that the father-in-law and I share. Good thing he thought they were "deer tracks".


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

LOL!!!

Back home one year, my neighbor's herd was getting out the back of their pasture and into an adjoining neighbor's cornfield. Since they had 160 acres to run around in, this was not readily apparent for awhile. Man were those some fat cows!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I actually advertise for green sweet corn stalks to give my cattle. Have several regulars and a couple of one timers each year.

When I am cutting at my neighbor on the hill above their pasture they stand at the gate and moo. I suspect they would open the gate for me if they could.

Order: ears, leaves, stalk. Typically won't eat the tassle or any roots.


----------

